

Should my startup pay to advertise? A quick calculator - bmilsom
http://ad-spend-calculator.qwilr.com/

======
chatmasta
Really nice. It's refreshing to see a post on HN looking at such low level
marketing numbers. At the end of the day, these are the most fundamental
metrics to growing an online business, and the most important as well.

------
zizee
Some simple (but useful) calculations presented in a user friendly package.
Nice execution!

This is the sort of post that HN used to be all about, thankyou!

~~~
stevehind
Thanks Zizee!

------
robbiep
interesting work boys

